# BCAA?s Boost Protein Synthesis in Muscles



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

BCAA’s Boost Protein Synthesis in Muscles STOCKHOLM, Sweden – Branched-chain amino acids (BCAAs) can increase the body’s skeletal muscle growth in combination with resistance exercise, according to a new study (Acta Physiol (Oxf). ePub 2010 May 28. DOI: 10.1111/j.1748-1708.2010.02151.x). Researchers from the Swedish School of Sport and Health Sciences sought to distinguish between the influence [...]

*Read More...*


----------

